# USC autobiographical character sketch



## sophiedog

Hey guys, 
So it's coming down to the end for USC screenwriting applications (Dec. 10), and I have to write my autobiographical character sketch. The instructions are: 
"This is not a rÃ©sumÃ©. It should reflect your individuality and evoke an understanding of how you became who you are. You may write a creative essay or short story, 1-2 pages in length."
Is this like a personal statement (about yourself but about why you want to do film, why USC, etc, more similar to say UCLA's expectations) or primarily a biography and not so much a personal statement? I'm guessing it's a personal statement with some bio included? 

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## Jayimess

Read the description again, then think about the title of the assignment.

It is not a personal statement.


----------



## sophiedog

I might be confusing the two a bit because what I have now is autobiographical but also talks about why film, etc., albeit in a creative way...I guess I'll have to play around with a couple options.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled

Sophie,

I wouldn't stress too much over the name, just write something interesting. Because, frankly, regardless of what you want to call it, it's asking you the same two questions- Who are you? and Why film school NOW? (the 'now' is very important.) 

Do that in a provocative way and you'll be fine.


----------



## Jayimess

I disagree that the name doesn't matter in this case.  To me, the *personal statement/statement of purpose* or whatever each university calls it, is the who you are and why film school now, goals, etc. college app-ish part.  

The *autobiographical character sketch* is designed to show your ability to define a character, in the form of yourself, and is unique to USC's application.  Yes, it's about who you are, but it's more about how you got there, and how it informs your behavior.  It's an exercise in creativity, such as the scene challenges, hybridized with the personal statement.  It's you as a character in your own life story.

Think of a character, and how you would write their biography (an exercise we actually did in my courses first semester).  Why we want to watch their story.  Then do the same thing for yourself. Why USC should care about your story.  Sell yourself as an interesting character.

It is not a personal statement.  It is a personal story.

(edited for flawed html)


----------



## sophiedog

Thanks so much guys. I wish the limit was 3 pages like Columbia's, then I could get everything in for sure! I wrote 2 versions, one is lighter and the biographical info is there but condensed compared to the 2nd version. The second version still answers "why film now" but is more serious and extends the bio. Possibly dwells too much on my childhood/teenage years, but if they want background, I guess it does start with how you grew up. Now I must harass friends to read it.


----------



## A Plan Unfurled

What I'm about to say stems entirely from personal opinion, so feel free to take it with a grain of salt, but beware of dwelling too much on your childhood - the tendency is to want to include so much that it gets too general. Avoid the temptation to defend your lifelong love for film (because, with rare exception, everyone you're competing with feels exactly the same way). You want to differentiate yourself. Pick one or two illustrative examples (scenes, if you will) that really speak to who you are - love and all. And then take the extra step and explain WHY they speak to who you are. 

That said, I still hold that an "autobiographical character sketch" is practically synonymous with a personal statement, but I'll let you be the judge.


----------



## sophiedog

Thanks Plan, I really appreciate the advice. I prefer the first version in tone, it's quirky (sense of humor is there), but bio is condensed. Maybe that's ok, especially if talking about your background/childhood years should be more brief. It's hard to say exactly what the right way to go about it is because I'm sure people interpret it differently, as you and J did and both got in. So I'll take a couple days to think about it, luckily there's still a bit of time left!


----------



## Jayimess

Sophie, once again conflicting opinions show us that there is no "right" answer or formula for getting in.  APU and I both attend the same program, and we clearly had different interpretations and approaches to the exercise.  For me personally, my ACS was nothing like the personal statements/statements of goals I sent to other programs.  It wasnot a typical admissions essay at all; it was an exercise in self-exploration.

APU is right...don't go on and on about how you love film more than anybody else on this planet.  If certain events from your childhood are defining, then, yes, by all means, use them, recreate them, plant them so they pay off.

I usually don't like to go into detail about my own submissions for the exact reason that this is not an exact science, but I like you, Sophie, and you seem pretty perplexed by this one, and we're giving you vague and conflicting answers, so perhaps an example might clarify things?

Something happened to me when I was four years old.  It seemed insignificant at the time, but it played a key role in my teen years and my adult life.  I wrote about the event, then showed how it resurfaced within later, more obviously significant events.  In the last paragraph, and not a moment sooner, I wrote about how it informed my decision to apply, and how I had no idea how, or if, it would play into my time at USC.

My goal was to demonstrate why I am who I am; why I do what I do, and make the reader feel like they knew me...not just because of recitation of my history, but because my personality showed through my writing.  It was written in my voice; I didn't use AP style...this was me talking.  There's sarcasm...bad English...cussing. Finally, instead of predicting what I would do at USC, because the reader already knew me so well, I left them to marvel at my potential, or lack thereof.

They decided I had potential.

My personal statements, on the other hand, accounted for my time out of school, highlighted my accomplishments, and spoke of what I expected from the program and beyond.

APU took one approach, I took another.

We both got in.

Do what you will, send it off, and fret no more!

Best of luck!!


----------



## sophiedog

Hahah yes this one isn't coming as easy as the rest of it did, probably because I'm overthinking it. Columbia's autobiographical essay was really easy, but then I did have 6 pages (double spaced). You guys are great for helping out, I know we thank you all the time especially Jayimess, but seriously, much appreciated. 
Version #1 does have a few swears, neither are written in essay-like language, so no problem with casual/non cas. Who knows, maybe I'll write a third tomorrow lol.


----------



## Jayimess

You'll figure it out, no matter how many drafts it takes, and when you nail it, you'll know it 100%.  At least that's how it was for me when I threw out most of my application materials on the 9th and rewrote feverishly until almost midnight on the 10th.

Good luck.  Just remember that once it's out, it's out of your hands.


----------



## KingOfVersailles

Hi! (first time poster, long-time reader)... 

I got into USC Screen Writing in the Fall 2008 cycle, but couldn't go because of financial issues. Why I'm posting is that I think I got in partially on the strength of my autobiographical character sketch. 

I approached it less as an exercise in "why film, and why now" and more of a non-fictional short story and anecdote. I didn't mention film at all.

One of the points that I think they're looking for is people who can tell stories on paper (after all, that's the nature of screenwriting). There aren't very many places in the application  aside from the character sketch and the emotional moment that they get a chance to see how you frame an entire story. The scenes show how you work a moment. The character sketch gives them a look at your beginnings, middles, and ends.

That said, my suggestion would be to tell a story about yourself or about your experiences that you'd tell a friend. When you're writing it, tell it in the same way you'd tell a friend.

Give it to someone who has nothing to do with filmmaking to read it. Give it to someone who didn't share the experience you're writing about with you. Then give it to someone who might have had the same experience to see if you committed some telling details. If it passes those tests, you might be onto something.

Good luck!


----------



## sophiedog

Thanks King! I gave both versions to a friend the other day who's not in film, she liked the first one (but that's the one with why film now). One of my other friends, who knows more about film, is going to read it tonight. This is the last part of the application that I have to finish, so the end is getting closer...


----------



## Bartleby Fink

So, my question is only kind of partially tangential to this topic, but I'm going through the online application and there is room for both a "Statement of Purpose" and the ACS. Are we to do both?


----------



## Suzako

Bartleby,

I e-mailed them a while ago about this and they said:

"The MFA in Writing does not require a statement of purpose””neither does the University. The supplemental materials that are required for the MFA in Writing are listed here: http://cinema.usc.edu/programs/writing/application-procedures-writing.htm .  These are the materials that you must submit for admission consideration."

Therefore, no you do not need a statement of purpose.  Hurrah!


----------



## Manalive

Glad you emailed them, because I logged on specifically to ask that same question. Made my day.


----------



## Icarus Ascending

Re: statements and sketches and purpose.

For what it's worth, my USC ACS centered around a location (a diner) that was important to me growing up.

If memory serves, I included 3 or 4 vignettes from different stages of my life, setting them all in this diner (I took some liberties with the facts), hoping that together, they'd produce a decent, if impressionistic, portrait of me.

So I guess I'd second Jayimess's point that this is a creative writing exercise and not an essay.

Of course, APU seems to have taken a different approach, and he got in too. Still, I'm pretty sure his admission was a mistake.

--IA

P.S. That was a joke. APU is awesomeness defined.


----------



## sophiedog

Haha thanks IA. Your diner scenes sound really interesting. Well I think I've decided on the first version. It characterizes my personality better and shows a sense of humour, plus there's some whacked out stuff that I think shows individuality, evokes an understanding of how I became who I am to follow their instructions, even if some of it is condensed... It's not a resume like they say, I think mainly a creative essay with a little narrative bit to intro. Plus some personal statement info mixed in, I hope that part is ok but I guess I won't know if I did it right unless I get in! Thanks again guys.


----------

